# New Pups at Paragon!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Please, please, please, keep posting puppy pics so we can watch em' grow! I so have puppy envy!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Ooooooooo! 9 bundles of warm cuddles.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Lots of tired days to follow! Sorry for the speling errors. You cannot seem to fix them once posted.

I have to try for some photos tomorrow, as the kids have many extra sets of hands for me.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Super precious babies! Looks like you are going to have your basket full for a while! I wish you well in having a great girl to fill your gap! I adore great silvers!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Woohoo! First, big congrats to your girls for their accomplishments in juniors! Way to go!! AND and great big WOOHOO and congratulations on the babies! More Thinker Grandbabies! Maybe this time we can actually get down and see the little goobers. Looking forward to watching them grow!! All the best...


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Cherie,

Thank you. I do hope you can stop by this time. There will be another litter of Thinker Silvers here, god willing. Star gets her hips tested this Tuesday. I expect to hear good things. She will also be bred to Princie. 

I am very pleased with the girls  Proud mom here. It is a huge accomplishment for them. They are doing well, and the self connfidence, they get from the program is amazing!

Paragon


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Here are some more photos of the pups from last week. I finally managed to resize them. More new photos to follow. There is also a photo of Sky, and older full sister to these guys.

Paragon


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Here is a Bowl full of Silver babies!


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

One of the little men having a BIG Yawn. So BIG he fell asleep from the effort!


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Here are the twins who came out in one sac.


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Some more photos of the babes.


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

congrats they are special and twins are extra special


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

They are adorable. Love the one that is yawning and the v pose.


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

Big awwwwwww.......

Sherry & Sterling


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

The pups are growing like weeds! I am keeping my days busy, cleaning and training the little noodles. I have 2 going for homes where they will be Service dogs  , so extra fufilling work for me... They have started eating solids just this past week. I am hoping the weather warms up so we can go try their hands at swimming at the pond.


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

More photos!


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

These were taken Friday last week. They are tasting solids for the first time. I also tried stacks on a few for the first time. Not bad really for 3 1/2 weeks. I can see alot of decent fronts in the lot!  There looks like alot of pups will have show potential, which is good, even if most all of them will go to companion homes.


----------

